# Zu viele Fische im Teich



## Felix94 (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe ein großes Problem. 
Vor 6 Jahren haben wir unseren Garten umgestalten lassen und auch einen Teich bauen lassen. 
Dieser ist ca. 120 Tief, hat ca. 20qm Oberfläche und hat ca. 10.000 Liter fassungsvermögen.
Leider wurden wir von der Firma übers Ohr gehauen, was den Teich angeht. 

Da ich damals aber selber nicht viel wusste, viel es mir erst zu spät auf.
Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass wir etliche Fischsorten im Teich haben.
Zum Beispiel Goldfische, Shubunki und noch 2/3 Sorten mehr. 
Diese waren anfangs mit 10 Tieren im Teich, haben sich in den letzten Jahren allerdings derart vermehrt, dass es im Teich vor Fischen nur so wimmelt. (Geschätzt ca. 80 Fische, der Großteil davon ca. 10-15 cm groß, wenige davon 20-30 cm groß)
Das __ Filtersystem kommt nicht mehr mit, und neue Pflanzen werden zum Großteil gleich aufgefressen! 
Das Teichwasser steht also immer wieder kurz davor umzukippen und wird nicht mehr richtig sauber.
Im Sommer ist eine Restaurierung vom Teich geplant. Eine richtige Uferzone soll nachträglich gebaut werden.
Derzeit habe ich das Filtersystem OASE BioSmart 36.000. Ich reinige es mittlerweile wöchentlich, damit das System überhaupt noch irgendwie hinterher kommt. 
Was tue ich um die Filterleistung zu verbessern? Gibt es einen sinnvollen weg den übermäßigen Fischbesatz wieder zu minimieren? 
Ist es möglich die Folie um den ganzen Teich herum zu verlängern, um die Flachwasserzone nachträglich zu gestalten?
Morgen früh folgen Bilder.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!

Felix


----------



## mitch (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Felix,

wenn die Folie 6 Jahre alt ist wird es mit ankleben wohl nix mehr werden, aber es gibt ja zum Glück Folienflansche mit denen du eine Verbindung zum Anbau (Pflanzenfilter ?) machen kannst. Zum Wasser durchleiten brauchst du dann ne Pumpe oder einen kleinen Luftheber ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/lufthebertechnik.189/


----------



## Felix94 (20. Apr. 2015)

Wie versprochen die Bilder vom Teich. Auf einigen Fotos sieht man die an-/abgefressenen Pflanzen, auf anderen den Fischbesatz. Außerdem noch die Filteranlage.
Wie groß muss ich solch einen Pflanzenfilter denn gestalten?
Gibt es irgendwo ein schönes Beispiel, um sich das ganze mal besser vorstellen zu können?
Ich habe nun schon öfter etwas von Vorfiltern gelesen, macht das bei mir vielleicht auch Sinn?

LG

Felix
PS: Hier noch ein Video von den Fischen:


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Apr. 2015)

Felix94 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel Goldfische, Shubunki und noch 2/3 Sorten mehr


__ Goldfisch und Shubunki ist eine Art. Unterschied ist nur die Farbe. Rappe und Schimmel sind auch beides Pferde.

Teich leer machen. Paar Schöne wieder Rein. Dann noch ein paar __ Sonnenbarsche. Den Rest verschenken.


----------



## Ansaj (21. Apr. 2015)

Hi Felix,
ich schließe mich Totto an. So viele Arten sehe ich gar nicht. Goldfische unterschiedlicher Farbe und Goldorfen vielleicht noch (schwer zu erkennen). Ich würde die Orfen komplett verschenken, die werden zu groß für 10 m³ und bei den Goldfischen nur so 8-10 Stück zurücksetzen. Den Rest kannst du versuchen zu verkaufen (Orfen und __ Shubunkin), bei normalen Goldfischen wird das meistens aber nichts und dann musst du sie wohl verschenken.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tanny (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Felix, 

Frag doch mal Samorai hier im Forum 
Er könnte angesichts seines neuesten "Familienzufachs" großes Interesse an 
vermehrungsfreudigen Fischen haben 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Felix94 (21. Apr. 2015)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten
Sehr gerne verschenke ich die Fische!
Gibt es für sowas extra Themen?
Die Fische mit dem grauen Körper und roten Flossen, sind welche Art?
Könnt ihr mir noch etwas zu meinem __ Filtersystem sagen? Ist es ausreichend, wenn wieder weniger Fische im Teich sind, oder sollte ich das auch noch ausbauen?

Gerade eben habe ich wieder feststellen müssen, dass eine weitere Pflanze dran glauben musste und über Nacht komplett verspeist wurde!

Also wer Interesse an Fischen hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden! Verschenke sie gerne!

LG
Felix


----------



## Ansaj (21. Apr. 2015)

Es gibt hier ein Unterforum "Flohmarkt", da kannst du unter "Biete" eine Anzeige schalten. Am Besten mit vielen Fotos und Abholgebiet.
Kannst du Bilder von den grauen Fischen mit roten Flossen machen? Könnte ne __ Rotfeder sein, aber ohne Fotos lässt sich das nicht genau sagen. Vielleicht kannst du einen Fisch zur Bestimmung kurz rausfangen. 
Zum Filter kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Felix94 (21. Apr. 2015)

Okay super!
Leider stelle ich mich beim Fischen sehr doof an. Habe es noch nie geschafft einen ins Netz zu bekommen.
Unten sind noch mal zwei Fotos im nun etwas klareren Wasser. Man erkennt noch mal welch ein Gewusel das ganze ist. Nahezu alle grauen Fische die zu sehen sind, haben einen grauen Körper und rote Flossen.
    

Über eine Antwort zum __ Filtersystem würde ich mich immer noch freuen!

LG Felix


----------



## sugger1234 (21. Apr. 2015)

Würde mir einen Teichsauger besorgen und den Bodenschlamm absaugen, etwas mehr Wasser ablassen/ absaugen dann kann man vielleicht die Fische besser erwischen.
Denke dein __ Filtersystem ist zu klein für die Menge von Fischen und auch wegen der Teichgröße
Hast du ein UVC dran hängen?
wegen Filtersystem, was bist du bereit auszugeben ?
gruß
günni


----------



## Felix94 (21. Apr. 2015)

Habe auch ein großes Problem mit dem Algenbewuchs auf den ganzen Steinen. Kann ich diesem auch irgendwie entgegen wirken?
Ja habe in UVC von OASE dran hängen. 
Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Vorstellungen, was der Markt so hergibt. Kannst du mir vielleicht Angebote unterschiedlicher Preisklassen machen?

LG
 Felix


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2015)

Felix94 schrieb:


> Leider stelle ich mich beim Fischen sehr doof an. Habe es noch nie geschafft einen ins Netz zu bekommen.



besorg dir eine Fischreuse  https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=fischreuse  etwas Futter reingeben (nur noch in der Reuse) und warten - das sollte klappen


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Apr. 2015)

10 Euro......da muss ich echt überlegen ob ich nicht sowas benötige


----------



## Felix94 (21. Apr. 2015)

Wird auf jeden Fall angeschafft - Danke! 
Muss nur gucken, dass auch jemand all die Fische haben will.
Bevor ich sie töte, lasse ich sie lieber im Teich!

LG Felix


----------



## Ansaj (21. Apr. 2015)

Töten geht gar nicht. Und aussetzen auch nicht. 
Du findest schon Abnehmer über's Forum oder Kleinanzeigen. Ich hatte bis jetzt mit dem Verschenken von Goldies keine Probleme, auch wenn es ein paar Wochen gedauert hat, bis alle Jungfische (immerhin an die 100) weg waren.
Ich würde den Teich ganz leeren, damit du alle Fische erwischt. Mit ner Reuse hatte ich persönlich nur mäßig Erfolg. Und wenn du erstmal das Keschern anfängst, lassen sich die Fische bald gar nicht mehr blicken. Ein Neuanfang ist nicht ideal, aber wahrscheinlich stressfreier für dich und die Fische.
Dann musst du sie natürlich "zwischenlagern" bis alle abgeholt wurden. Regentonnen würden zur Not gehen, aber du solltest oft Wasserwechsel machen und am Besten für Filterung oder wenigstens Umwälzung sorgen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Felix94 (21. Apr. 2015)

Ja das denke ich mir auch!
Dann werde ich mich morgen mal um entsprechende Themen kümmern und die Fische anbieten. 
Würde es dann eher probieren die Fische kurz vor der Abholung aus dem Teich zu holen, da mir sonst der Stress für die Fische zu groß ist, wenn sie so lange in einer Regentonne schwimmen müssen. 
Dann kann ich mich danach immer noch um das Wohlergehen des Teiches kümmern. 
Vielen Dank für eure vielen Antworten!
Fehlt nur noch einer, der was genaues zu der Filteranlage sagen kann!

LG

Felix


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2015)

Felix94 schrieb:


> Habe auch ein großes Problem mit dem Algenbewuchs auf den ganzen Steinen. Kann ich diesem auch irgendwie entgegen wirken?
> Ja habe in UVC von OASE dran hängen.
> 
> LG
> Felix



Hi Felix,

ne UVC wirkt nur gegen Schwebealgen. Gegen festsitzende Algen ist sie wirkungslos da diese ja nicht durch den Filter wandern. So ne UV-Anlage zerstört die Zellstrukturen der vorbeischwimmenden winzigen Einzelalgen, diese platzen dann a la Popkorn regelrecht auf, werden dadurch viel größer und bleiben im Filtermaterial der hinter der UVC geschalteten Filteranlage hängen. Ne UV-Lampe muß auch regelmäßig erneuert werden da sie schnell "verschleißt"

MfG Frank


----------



## sugger1234 (22. Apr. 2015)

Für Algen im Teich kann ich dir das
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pond-Support...51?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3f49f47a77
 vorschlagen
benutz das schon einige Jahre
das beste was ich je hatte


----------



## sugger1234 (22. Apr. 2015)

Felix94 schrieb:


> Ja das denke ich mir auch!
> Dann werde ich mich morgen mal um entsprechende Themen kümmern und die Fische anbieten.
> Würde es dann eher probieren die Fische kurz vor der Abholung aus dem Teich zu holen, da mir sonst der Stress für die Fische zu groß ist, wenn sie so lange in einer Regentonne schwimmen müssen.
> Dann kann ich mich danach immer noch um das Wohlergehen des Teiches kümmern.
> ...


Filteranlage gepumpt würde ich dir einen Genesis Vliesfilter vorschlagen einen Evo3 500 
den bekommt man auch sehr oft als gebrauchten
oder einen Vliesfilter von einer anderen Firma
da bist du halt nicht mehr der Sklave am Teich und mußt Filter reinigen
Günni


----------



## sugger1234 (22. Apr. 2015)

Uvc röhren muss 1 x Jährlich getauscht werden da sie die Wirkung verliert


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2015)

Fadenalgenvernichter ist nur gut für den Verkäufer,



sugger1234 schrieb:


> benutz das schon einige Jahre
> das beste was ich je hatte



wie viel legst du dafür jedes Jahr auf den Tisch, man könnte auch Pflanzen dafür kaufen


----------



## lollo (22. Apr. 2015)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> Uvc röhren muss 1 x Jährlich getauscht werden da sie die Wirkung verliert


Hallo,

wer hat dir das denn gesagt, ich benutze meine schon 6 Jahre, und habe das vom Hersteller genannte MHD immer noch nicht überschritten.


----------



## sugger1234 (22. Apr. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Fadenalgenvernichter ist nur gut für den Verkäufer,
> 
> 
> 
> wie viel legst du dafür jedes Jahr auf den Tisch, man könnte auch Pflanzen dafür kaufen



wusste gar nicht das du Algenfressende Pflanzen hast ;-)
4 x 1 KG kostet mit Versand ca 50€
1 Dose langt für 63m³ Wasser,  bei meinen 19m³ langt das schon eine weile,  ich mache nur eine Anwendung  im Jahr und mein Teich ist Algenfrei
also langt eine Dose für gute 3 Anwendungen bei mir
und mein Teich steht voll in der Sonne


----------



## krallowa (22. Apr. 2015)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat dir das denn gesagt, ich benutze meine schon 6 Jahre, und habe das vom Hersteller genannte MHD immer noch nicht überschritten.



MHD= Datum ab wann du die UVC erst gar nicht mehr einzubauen brauchst.
Lebensdauer im Normalbetrieb 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## sugger1234 (22. Apr. 2015)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat dir das denn gesagt, ich benutze meine schon 6 Jahre, und habe das vom Hersteller genannte MHD immer noch nicht überschritten.



klar kannst du die Lampe hernehmen bis sie ausbrennt, aber  ob sie dann noch die Leistung hat wie eine neue,  
steht auch in der Beschreibung


----------



## jolantha (22. Apr. 2015)

Ich benutze seit Jahren keine UVC mehr, weil einfach *Alles*  vernichtet wird, was dran vorbeifließt.


----------



## lollo (22. Apr. 2015)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> klar kannst du die Lampe hernehmen bis sie ausbrennt, aber ob sie dann noch die Leistung hat wie eine neue,
> steht auch in der Beschreibung


Hallo,

Hersteller der UVC Leuchtmittel geben eine mittlere Lebensdauer von 8000 Stunden an. In der Regel wird die UVC zur Algenblüte im Frühjahr eingeschaltet, und das dann für ca. 4 Wochen bis die Nährstoffe von den dann wachsenden Pflanzen verbraucht werden. Dieses ist bei mir auch nicht jedes Jahr fällig, und vom Nichtgebrauch geht keine Lampe 
kapput.
Es gibt hier sehr interessante Themen zur UVC, auch mit Messergebnissen, kann man über die SUFU finden.


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2015)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht das du Algenfressende Pflanzen hast ;-)



die hab ich nicht, aber genug Unterwasserpflanzen wie:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/laichkraut-kamm.41279/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/tannenwedel.41286/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wasserpest-kanadische.41293/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hornkraut.41277/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/tannenwedel.41286/​
und die lassen für Algen wenig bis keine Nährstoffe mehr übrig - es geht auch anders


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2015)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> Für Algen im Teich kann ich dir das
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pond-Support...51?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3f49f47a77
> vorschlagen
> benutz das schon einige Jahre
> das beste was ich je hatte


 Wenn es so gut wäre, bräuchtest Du es nicht seit Jahren. Das zeigt doch nur, das in Deinem Teich das Gleichgewicht nicht stimmt.


----------



## Tinky (23. Apr. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Wenn es so gut wäre, bräuchtest Du es nicht seit Jahren. Das zeigt doch nur, das in Deinem Teich das Gleichgewicht nicht stimmt.



Ein "Gleichgewicht" herzustellen in einer künstlich angelegten Pfütze mit Fischbesatz ist fast nicht möglich. Demnach "stimmt das Gleichgewicht" in allen Teichen nicht, die durch Filteranlagen halbwegs sauber gehalten werden müssen. Wenn er positive Erfahrungen mit diesem Mittel machte ist es doch gut.
Logisch, dass man es jährlich neu anwenden muss oder nicht?
Das Mittel wird wohl nicht verhindern können, dass über das Jahr Nähstoffe eingetragen werden, die jährlich zu einer Algenblüte führen.
Muss jeder selber testen und für sich entscheiden. Einige lassen fast ganzjährig einen Großteil des Lebens im Wasser mittels UV-Bestrahlung zerplatzen...
ob das so gut ist?


----------



## Tinky (23. Apr. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit Jahren keine UVC mehr, weil einfach *Alles*  vernichtet wird, was dran vorbeifließt.



Dieser Gedanke manifestiert sich bei mir auch immer stärker - wobei ich noch unsicher bin ob ich "mit den Algen leben" will oder nicht. Werde als erste Maßnahme versuchen den Fischbestand zu reduzieren und beobachten, wie sich das Wasser samt Algen entwickelt.


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2015)

Gut, Tinky, "Gleichgewicht" war nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Aber es geht sehr gut ohne Chemie, die m.E. nur für den Moment eine kurzfristige Lösung bringt. Denn selbst wenn sie die Algen "vernichtet", die Nährstoffe kann sie nicht wegzaubern. Und wenn diese dem Kreislauf nicht entzogen werden, sind sie nur Futter für neue Algen.


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2015)

Tja, mein Wasser ist immer leicht trüb, und mal mehr oder weniger grün ! 
Es geht mir am verlängerten Rückgrat vorbei ( Hab mich doch wohl vornehm genug ausgedrückt, oder ? )
Meine Fische bekommen keinen Sonnenbrand, der __ Fischreiher kriegt sie auch nicht, und die Wasserqualität ist
trotzdem in Ordnung. 
Es stört mich auch nicht, selbst darin baden zu gehen . 
  Das ist übrigens der Nachwuchs, der sich einfach nicht fangen läßt


----------



## Tinky (23. Apr. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> . Und wenn diese dem Kreislauf nicht entzogen werden, sind sie nur Futter für neue Algen.



Achso bin davon ausgegangen, dass das Mittel die Algen "verklumpt" und sie dann aus dem Teich entnommen werden können. So habe ich das vor Jahren jedenfalls mal gesehen. Dumm dann nur, wenn der Kescher nicht feinmaschig genug ist


----------



## Tinky (23. Apr. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Tja, mein Wasser ist immer leicht trüb, und mal mehr oder weniger grün !



Das sieht bei einem Teich Deiner Größe aber irgendwie auch "normal" aus bzw. fast schon natürlicher. Wenn man so einen kleinen Teich wie ich im Garten hat wirkt das eher ungepflegt...aber ok ich denke die Fische müssen als erstes ein neues Heim finden und dann sehen wir weiter!


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens der Nachwuchs, der sich einfach nicht fangen läßt


Schon mal mit so einer Fischreuse probiert....gab doch welche für rund 10 Euro

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ZEBCO-Koderf...53?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4d2c049b21


Ups, 4 Euro
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aalreuse-Kod...77?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item51c70a4d91


----------



## Tinky (24. Apr. 2015)

Habe mir eben die günstige Reuse bestellt- danke für den Tip auch wenn er nicht für mich war
Werde die mal testen!


----------



## jolantha (24. Apr. 2015)

Totto, danke für den Tip , aber ob Koi da rein gehen ?

@ Tinky, ich hoffe, Du berichtest uns mal darüber, ob das mit der Reuse klappt


----------



## Tinky (24. Apr. 2015)

Klar Wenn es klappt kannst Du sie haben nachdem ich die Kleinen raus habe!


----------



## jolantha (24. Apr. 2015)

Tinky, nett gemeint Dein Angebot, aber vergiß nicht, Fische vermehren sich jedes Jahr, 
Du wirst sie öfter gebrauchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Totto, danke für den Tip , aber ob Koi da rein gehen ?



Hi Anne,

in der Größe wohl net mehr, aber sicher stehen die auf  "Wurm am (Schon)Haken"

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Totto, danke für den Tip , aber ob Koi da rein gehen ?


Die Koi sollen da ja garnicht rein. Ich denke es geht um den Goldfischnachwuchs. Also bei 4 Euro incl. Versand habe ich mir auch mal eine bestellt.

Mal schauen ob eine kommt oder ob das Teil nur einfach falsch ausgezeichnet ist.


Anwendungsbeispiel mit Panflöte 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rg-1l_EINs_


----------



## lollo (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

ja, die ersten Male wirds vielleicht funtionieren, da sie das Teil noch nicht kennen,  aber dann. 
Ich habe auch schon alles ausprobiert mit einer __ Senke und einer Reuse, die Erfolge wären mäßig.


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2015)

Lollo, 
mit einer __ Senke hab ich es auch schon probiert, keine Chance !
Wenn es wärmer ist, werde ich den Teich leerpumpen, und den Kindergarten mit Kescher rausholen, 
dann kann ich ihn wenigstens auch gleich entschlammen


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo 
Mit der __ Senke ,meinst du gerade meine Koi sind dressiert , Senke rein ,zwei Tage drin , ALLE Koi zwei Tage in einer Ecke

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lollo (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

so ist es, sehen sie einen Kescher, __ Senke oder Reuse, sind sie weg. Kommst du mit dem Futtertopf, sind alle da.
Da sag einer Fische sind dumm.

@jolantha
das ist die sicherste Methode mit 100 % Erfolg.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2015)

lollo schrieb:


> @jolantha
> das ist die sicherste Methode mit 100 % Erfolg.


Die 100% bezweifle ich. 

Verwandschaft hat seinen Teich so mal leer gemacht. Und entschlammt. Ca. 2 Tage ohne Wasser. Wasser wieder rein und die Koi wieder rein aus der Wanne. Ende Herbst hatte er wieder mindestens kleine Goldfische......Wo auch immer die zwischen den Pflanzen überlebt haben...als Eier oder wie auch immer. 100% Erfolg hatte er nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2015)

Hi,

ne __ Senke funktioniert auch nur bei fingerlangen Klein-/Jungfischen zufriedenstellend. Hängt mit dem Wasser und dem Fluchtverhalten der Fische zusammen wenn man die Senke nach oben aus dem Wasser hebt. Kleine Fische versuchen, wenn sie die Senke bemerken, sofort in die Tiefe zu flüchten und landen dann zwangläufige erst mal auf Netz das sie bremst, bis sie sich dann wieder orientiert haben stecken sie schon im durchhängendem Senkenzentrum. Größere Fische >15cm sind wesentlich spurtstärker und starten bei Gefahr erst einmal blitzartig in der waagerechten (normale Schwimmlage) durch bevor sie abtauchen. Da das Senknetzt durch das Wasser beim heben mittig stark abgebremst wird nutzen sie selbst noch die letzten cm Wasser im durchhängenden Zentrum und sind mit 2-3 Schwanzschlägen meißt schneller über den schon aus dem Wasser kommenden Netzrand weggeflitzt als man gucken kann

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (26. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die 100% bezweifle ich.


Hallo Tottoabs,

ich bezweifele das überhaupt nicht, da schon erfolgreich durchgeführt, und das schon öfter.
Wenn deine Verwandschaft das im Frühjahr durchgeführt hatte, war das keine gute Idee, dieses in der Vermehrungszeit der Natur durchzuführen. 
Der Herbst wäre dazu bestimmt besser geeignet gewesen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich wollte nur aufzeigen.....muss bei einem Teich nicht immer 100% klappen. Hätte auch gesagt, zwei Tage trocken, alle Goldfische müsten raus sein.


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, 
wenn ich meinen Teich leer mache, dann immer im Frühjahr . 
Meine Fische ( der Stammtrupp von 9 Stück ) bleiben dabei drin. Sie bleiben in der Tiefenzone auf ca. 5 x 2 Meter, 
und ich sauge um sie drumherum . Sie haben immer ca. 30 cm Wasser unter dem Kiel .
Dieses Jahr geht es mir hauptsächlich darum, den Nachwuchs herauszubekommen. 
Teilweise lasse ich während des Arbeitens  Frischwasser dazu, damit sie nicht irgendwann trockenliegen.
bzw. nur noch im Modder schwimmen. 
Ich finde es im Frühjahr besser, weil der gesamte Teich sich über den Sommer besser regenerieren kann, als im Winter. 
Das Auffüllen geht mindestens über 4 Tage, immer so um die 30 cm, damit das Brunnenwasser sich langsam erwärmen kann, und meine 
Fische keinen Kälteschock bekommen. 
In dieser Zeit steh ich mit im Teich rum, setze neue Pflanzen, begutachte meine Fische, und freue mich über das warme Wetter.



lollo schrieb:


> Wenn deine Verwandschaft das im Frühjahr durchgeführt hatte, war das keine gute Idee, dieses in der Vermehrungszeit der Natur durchzuführen.



Lollo, die Natur kann sich trotzdem überall vermehren, und wenn mal eine Woche lang, in einem künstlich angelegten Teich keine Vermehrung stattfindet, geht die Welt auch nicht unter.


----------



## Tinky (26. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, dazu mal eine Frage bzw zwei Fragen:
Habe ja eine Reuse bestellt... Kannnich die ins Wasser legen und stundenlang unbeaufsichtigt lassen? Also angenommen da schwimmt ein Goldie rein... Nimmt der schnell "Schaden" wenn er nicht wieder raus kommt? Die können sicher über Nacht da drinnen überleben, oder?

Gibt es Angelhaken, die die Fische nicht verletzen? Wenn das lit der Reuse nicht klappt kann ich die Rotfedern vielleicht angeln.... Bzw wenn sie am Haken hängen rauskeschen... Müsste eben nur eine Angelmethode sein, die die Fische nicht verletzt...

Danke und Gruss Bastian


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Kannnich die ins Wasser legen und stundenlang unbeaufsichtigt lassen?



Hi Bastian,

ja du kannst die Reuse über Nacht im Teich lassen aber mit der Zeit finden sie schon wieder das Loch.  Ich würde trotzdem immer mal nachsehen ob einer in der Reuse ist.
Die Fische wissen schon wo das Netz anfängt und hauen sich nix an, passieren tut da nix, die Reuse liegt ja *im* Teich, also gleiche Umgebungsparameter.

Wichtig ist: Futter nur in die Reuse geben - der Hunger treibt sie schon hinein

soweit ich weiß gibt es Angelhaken ohne Wiederhaken


----------



## Tinky (26. Apr. 2015)

Danke Mitch!
Mit der Reuse werde ich also starten... Aber Haken ohne Wiederhaken bleibt Haken, der sich ins Fleich bohrt, oder? Das bringe ich irgendwie nicht übers Herz
Bräuchte etwas, was die Fische nur wenige Sekunden an der Schnur hält damit ich schnelll den Kescher unterhalten kann.... Habe eben ca.  2 Stunden mit Kescher und Taschenlampe mein Glück versucht... 1 Goldinund eine fette __ Rotfeder immerhin... Aber dennoch mühsam uns alle Fische sind nun verschreckt


----------



## Ansaj (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich würde die Reuse nicht komplett unter Wasser legen. Falls __ Frösche hineingeraten, können sie ertrinken. Aso vielleicht eine Ecke aus dem Wasser ragen lassen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## lollo (27. Apr. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> die Natur kann sich trotzdem überall vermehren, und wenn mal eine Woche lang, in einem künstlich angelegten Teich keine Vermehrung stattfindet, geht die Welt auch nicht unter.


Hallo,

aber im Frühjahr fischeln nun mal die Fische,  und die Vögel v........., so das Hecken schneiden sogar gesetzlich geregelt ist, weil Vögel brüten.
Die Ausbeute der Jungfische wäre im Herbst aber wesentlich größer (100 %) Im Frühjahr geht dir da einiges durchs Netz, was nach deiner Reinigung noch gefischelt wird.
Ich bekomme da von einem Eisvogel ab und an Hilfe.


----------



## Tinky (29. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schon mal mit so einer Fischreuse probiert....
> 
> 
> Ups, 4 Euro
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aalreuse-Kod...77?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item51c70a4d91



Wundere mich schon warum die nicht geliefert wird....hatte ich doch vor Tagen sofort bestellt...
Hier zeigt sich: wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: wird aus Hongkong angeliefert Ende Mai oder Anfang Juni
Na toll hehe haben die fische aber Glück gehabt! ETWAS


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2015)

Bastian, 
ist mir auch schon passiert, lange gewartet und dann den größten Schrott bekommen. 
Man sollt wirklich nicht immer nach dem Billigsten suchen


----------



## Tinky (30. Apr. 2015)

Werde mich bis dahin mal an einer Selbstbau- Flaschenreuse versuchen... Mal sehen ob es klappt!


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2015)

Ähmm.....nö!


----------



## Tinky (30. Apr. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Ähmm.....nö!


Hast Du Erfahrungen gesammelt mit so einer umgebauten PET-Flasche?


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2015)

Ja... habe ne grosse 5 Liter PET genommen und zur Reuse umgebaut. Als Köder ein bisschen Futter, dass sie sehen konnten. Ich wollte die ungebetene Rotfedersippe einfangen. Aber nicht mal ein Goldie hat sich da ganz naiv hineinbegeben, geschweige denn eine von den obermisstrauischen Rotfedern....
lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Man sollt wirklich nicht immer nach dem Billigsten suchen


Bei 4 Euro.....
Die verqualme ich Täglich.


----------



## Tinky (1. Mai 2015)

Die Fische schwimmen hochinteressiert um die Flasche und versuchen an das Futter zu gelangen...sogar die beiden Welse lassen sich kaum von der Pulle vertreiben.
Die Rotfedern allerdings lassen sich nicht blicken - deren nachwuchs möchte ich mit der Flasche ja einfangen 
Alle anderen Fische passen da sowieso nicht hinein.
Heute morgen war tatsächlich eine __ Regenbogenelritze im vorderen Bereich der Flasche...ausgerechnet -DIE sollen im Teich bleiben...naja durch die Öffnung ist auch sie nicht geschwommen


----------



## Tinky (4. Mai 2015)

So habe mir am Samstag nun eine billige Angel besorgt - dazu ganz kleine Haken ohne Wiederhaken.
Voller Erfolg!
Es dauert nur wenige Augenblicke, bis einer anbeißt. Verwende als Köder Regenwürmer. Maden aus dem Angelladen wurden nicht so gierig angegangen.
Die Schwierigkeit liegt jetzt nur darin die Angel schnell hochzuziehen wenn sich ein Fisch nähert, der nicht aus dem Teich soll. Habe jetzt ca. 15-18 Rotfedern, 4 __ Sonnenbarsche, ca. 10 Goldies über das Wochenende herausgeangelt. 2-3 Mal saß der Haken etwas unglücklich so dass es für den Fisch etwas stressig wurde da es einige Minuten dauerte, bis ich ihn los hatte. Habe mir einen Handschuh und 2 Pinzetten zur Seite gelegt damit ich den Haken vorsichtig entfernen kann. Die Prozedur ist natürlich für die Fische nicht so toll, aber der Haken ist derart dünn, dass ich einfach glaube die überleben es ohne nennenswerte Schäden...der ist viel dünner als eine Nadel.
Die Reuse - sofern die denn mal aus Hongkong ankommt - brauche ich dann wohl gar nicht mehr.

PS: hatte die Cola-Flaschen-Reuse jetzt 3-4 Tage im Wasser mit wechselndem Köder...Maden, Fischfutter, Regenwürmer, Kaulquappen...es waren echt viele Fische an der Flasche...reingeschwommen ist keiner...ich denke die Flasche ist einfach zu klein.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Wundere mich schon warum die nicht geliefert wird....hatte ich doch vor Tagen sofort bestellt...
> Hier zeigt sich: wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: wird aus Hongkong angeliefert Ende Mai oder Anfang Juni
> Na toll hehe haben die fische aber Glück gehabt! ETWAS


Ist heute bei mir eingeschlagen...., Qualität ist was anderes aber für 4 Euro wundert es mich doch das man so was bauen kann und noch versenden.
Na, wenn es ein paar Monate für __ Kleinfische funktioniert ist es OK.


----------



## Tinky (6. Mai 2015)

Moin,
Ja ist bei mir auch gestern geliefert worden.
Ich lass die Reuse erst einmal eingepackt bis ich den Eindruck habe, dass zu viele Jungfische im Teich umherschwimmen... Kannst ja vielleicht mal kurz von Deinen Erfahrungen berichten falls Du sie einsetzen solltest...
Gruß Bastian


----------



## baddie (6. Mai 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Tja, mein Wasser ist immer leicht trüb, und mal mehr oder weniger grün !
> Es geht mir am verlängerten Rückgrat vorbei ( Hab mich doch wohl vornehm genug ausgedrückt, oder ? )
> Meine Fische bekommen keinen Sonnenbrand, der __ Fischreiher kriegt sie auch nicht, und die Wasserqualität ist
> trotzdem in Ordnung.
> ...


 Hey Anne, 

meld Dich mal wenn Du die Jungens im Kübel hast. Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach DEM EINEN der bei mir noch wohnen dürfte. Wollten ja eh noch mal nen Kaffee schlürfen 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Mai 2015)

... wir haben seit mehreren Jahren 2 männliche __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich,
klappt hervorragend. Wir haben weder zu viele __ Frösche noch eine Überpopulation
an Fischen im Wasser. Sarasa und __ Shubunkin, beides Goldfischarten, vermehren sich
normalerweise rasant.... wir haben keine Probleme,
Jonny & Butch räumen gründlich auf 
Foto von gestern
 

Wir müssen also nicht angeln, Keschern oder , oder....
unser Besatz regelt sich von ganz allein!


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Dirk, 
ich denke an Dich, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wir müssen also nicht angeln, Keschern oder , oder....
> unser Besatz regelt sich von ganz allein!



Füttert Ihr zusätzlich? Habe ja auch __ Sonnenbarsche und die sind die ersten wenn es Futter gibt und rasen pfeilschnell durchs Wasser...dennoch überlebt immer etwas an Nachwuchs bei uns...vielleicht sollte ich mal das Füttern einstellen damit sich die Räuber eher wieder an Frischfleisch gewöhnen? Bei den beiden Welsen ist es ähnlich... die haben gar keine Scheu mehr und springen mir fast in den Arm wenn ich mich Richtung Teich bewege in der Hoffnung, dass ich etwas Futter reinwerfe


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Mai 2015)

wir füttern alle paar Tage mal eine Handvoll 'lebende Mehlwürmer'.
Dies mache ich aber auch eher um in Ruhe die Fische anschauen zu können und zu sehen,
ob alles gesund und munter ist.... und ob sie vollzählig da sind.
Sie werden vor allem recht zahm durch diese Vorgehensweise und ich kann sie genau anschauen.


----------



## Tinky (15. Mai 2015)

Kurze Information zum Einsatz der Reuse:
macht einen stabilen Eindruck. in der Mitte ist eine kleine Reißverschlußtasche angebracht, in die ich eine Handvoll Fischfutter gepackt habe. Die Reuse habe ich gestern damit zum 1. Mal ins Wasser gelegt - an einer relativ flachen Stelle, die ich jederzeit einsehen kann. Habe dann im Garten den Grill angeworfen und noch bevor die Würstchen heiß waren konnte ich aus den Augenwinkeln "Bewegung" im Teich bzw. Reuse wahrnehmen...meine beiden Welse waren nach nicht einmal 10 Minuten ins Netz gegangen.
Die Reuse kann durch einen Reißverschluss seitlich geöffnet werden - dennoch hat es einige Minuten gebraucht bis die Welse befreit waren, da sie sich im Netz verbissen hatten und ich Angst um Ihre Barteln hatte... Welse raus  - Reuse wieder rein.... die Welse haben wohl gelernt und waren nicht mehr zu sehen...nach ca. 1 Stunde nochmal Kontrolle - Erfolg: 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1 __ Gründling im Netz = Mist wieder Fische, die im Teich bleiben dürfen!
Fazit: die Reuse funktioniert...wie ich finde sogar ganz gut! Ob sie auch bei den offensichtlich scheuen Rotfedern und Orfen zum Erfolg führt kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, da ich sie wieder aus dem Wasser genommen habe.
Habe allerdings auch nicht die ganz kleine Reuse hier aus dem Link getestet sondern eine etwas größere von A****N, die ich für ca. 15€ bestellt hatte.
Gruß Bastian


----------



## lollo (15. Mai 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Fazit: die Reuse funktioniert...wie ich finde sogar ganz gut


Hallo,

na ja, dann warte mal ab, sie lernen sie ja auch erst kennen, aber dann!!!


----------

